# Just say NO!!....To BioCubes



## RampageRunner (Apr 9, 2008)

I bought an 8 gallon Biocube in January because I wanted to do a marine nano tank...it was the worst waste of money I believe

The ballast fans make a ton of noise, and the pump is also noisy. It's supposed to be very quiet, not the case here. Save your money people and don't get a biocube!!
RR


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Two posts and you're crapping on something already...

I personally haven't used a Biocube but you don't have to talk about something in such a distasteful manner. Maybe you can take it up with the manufacturer of the BioCubes to solve the noise issue with them and see what happens first before posting something negative like this.

From what I know there are Oceanic is the company that manufactures them.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

All the biocubes I see set up at my LFS are silent...

Maybe an individual defect?


----------



## Gar (Mar 3, 2008)

I know several people who have biocubes and have had no problems with them. Perhaps yours was defective? I'd take it back or talk to the manufacturer.


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

My boss set one up at my store last week, and as far as I can tell, it is completely silent. Of course the store is a bit noisy itself...
Overall, I really like them for softie tanks. They aren't really set up to support SPS or similar out of the box, which is a shame, but what can you expect for the pricepoint? I'm curious if the 14 would make a good planted seahorse tank 

The only real criticism of the 8g is that it won't fit the biocube skimmer.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I have three -two in my home (glad to produce pics soon) and they work GREAT! As all here know, I'm the first to crap on a "new" product. But I sell these happily. They work.


----------



## Sk8u (Sep 30, 2007)

I looked at a couple of BioCube setups recently before buying a Nano-Cube 24. The ones I saw where completely silent.​ 
For what it's worth my 24g NanoCube is absolutely silent. I'm sitting two feet away in a quiet room and don't hear a sound.​


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

Maybe rampagerunner selected his username for a reason...


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

RampageRunner said:


> I bought an 8 gallon Biocube in January because I wanted to do a marine nano tank...it was the worst waste of money I believe
> 
> The ballast fans make a ton of noise, and the pump is also noisy. It's supposed to be very quiet, not the case here. Save your money people and don't get a biocube!!
> RR



So modify it! Those things are too cool to throw in the trash or complain about one aspect.

Change the fans out for something that is quieter and replace the pump. Create a thread for how you would do it and share it with the rest of us.

Or... send it to me and I'll do it. I can't guarentee I'll send it back though.


----------



## RampageRunner (Apr 9, 2008)

Well it appears that my unit could use some work then. Don't get my wrong, I don't like crapping on anything, it's just given me much frustrations and I merely wanted to vent. I'll see what can I can do...


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

That's cool. Hope you get it running the way it should, please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> I have three -two in my home (glad to produce pics soon)


Holding out on us, eh? Get a move on, buddy! :icon_mrgr 

What are you wanting to do with yours, Rampage?


----------



## RampageRunner (Apr 9, 2008)

Well Lauraleel, I know the noise with ballast fans can be fixed. I've pulled them off the housing and then they're silent, they only make noise when I screw them back into the housing.
And I'll take the pump apart again and see what happens, I really love the thing. They're so unique and it could add so much to my room.

I'll keep tinkering :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2009)

I cannot disagree with Rampagerunner. I have had a Bio Cube 8 gal for about 6 months and it is a serious algae farm. I have changed the H2O regularly because it turns green. Even with algae killers. It is quiet and has been but I am about to give up. It is not in the sun. I have two fresh water tanks that have no algae problem.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I cannot disagree with Rampagerunner. I have had a Bio Cube 8 gal for about 6 months and it is a serious algae farm. I have changed the H2O regularly because it turns green. Even with algae killers. It is quiet and has been but I am about to give up. It is not in the sun. I have two fresh water tanks that have no algae problem.


That's not an issue on the tank itself.
It's the lights you're pumping in , and you're probably not doing something right in terms of keeping tank balance which is the cuase of green water.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2009)

It is the lights it came with. Why would they build something with lights that cause algae? Don't get me wrong, I like the tank, it is just frustrating. I only use distilled water. I haven't altered anything. I use it as instructed.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I was under the impression that biocubes were designed for mini coral setups. Which is why they'd have a light on it that could easily cause algae.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

pssst... look at last post date


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Francis Xavier said:


> I was under the impression that biocubes were designed for mini coral setups. Which is why they'd have a light on it that could easily cause algae.


Yup! Same with NanoCubes (thats what my tank is) Just gotta find a balance! I'm not sure what the BioCube comes with as far as lights, but I'm sure at least one of them is either full actinic or 50/50. Personally I bought two new daylight bulbs that were 24W and found the best growth I've had has been with only running one of those over the aprox 10g exposed to it.


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

I had a 14biocube with 48w of 10,000k and no problems with algae, everything grew very nicely in that tank, and it was dead silent


----------

